# My Tropheus Duboisi Tank, 110 Gal



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey guys, there are 50 of these little beauties in my 5 foot 110 gallon tank. I have had them for about a week now and these are definately some of the best fish i have ever kept. The tropheus "bug" has definately bit me! Take a look and let me know what you think! 
full tank








school








swimming away








anacharis








looking for food


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

I see spots, you will see babies by the middle of next summer, awesome collection of duboisi, looks like about 6 males and 44 females by my count


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

^Thanks, when are you going to try some out again yourself???


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

awesome tank.

what can kind of rocks are those btw?


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

I have no clue. When i went camping out at O'Neal Regional Park, i just went looking around in the dried out ravine and found many of those. I actually have quite a few extra i never used.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

famikert said:


> I see spots, you will see babies by the middle of next summer, awesome collection of duboisi, looks like about 6 males and 44 females by my count


How can you make out male and female on that picture?

Nice collection dude!


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

^thanks for the comment, and he is just messing around. I happen to know him personally. Although i do wish i could end up with a ratio like that...


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

****, I thought he was serious


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice tank brian, I'm sure the cichlidman will love setting up a tank like this!

What color do they end up being again?


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Mr. Bundy, but they get to have a blue face with a yellow band on their bodies. And its with a y, not i for future reference :thumb:


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow thats an amazing little bunch, I've always thought that breed to be so cute!


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you, and yes i must admit, i have fallen in love with the spots!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Great looking tank, around here thats quiet a chunk of change for that many dubs at one time but I know thats the way to do it.
Congrats!

P.S. Glad to know your parents knew how to spell Bryan, mine did too but stuck it in the middle :wink:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Love the tank and fish =D> Are those plants real? They look so perfect.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Appreciate the comments! As for the plants, there are 3 real plants and the rest are fake :thumb:


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

FishAreFriends said:


> Thanks Mr. Bundy, but they get to have a blue face with a yellow band on their bodies. And its with a y, not i for future reference :thumb:


Haha I officially changed it in my cell phone too, shame on me. Would those plants work in my tank? I would love to have live plants instead of a few of my fake ones.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah they would work, ill have to show them to you at the shop. The name escapes me at time but i want to say they are anubias nana. Im pretty sure thats what they are.


----------



## Pedro Pucci (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice tank! Dont you think a black background would be great?
Love the spots...Beautiful!


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

I had a black background before, didn't really like it as it showed up all the little air bubbles and such. I may try it again as these guys get larger. They are growing quite fast!!!


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

I have started to notice that they are picking at the Anarcharis which i knew would eventually happen one day, i just didnt want it to happen this soon. Oh well.


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Dang, sucks that the plants might be fish food sooner or later. Now I'm going to be experimenting with DIY backgrounds care to join me 

I'm going to make one for my 55 gallon.

PS Lovin the signature Bryan hahaha


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Dang, sucks that the plants might be fish food sooner or later. Now I'm going to be experimenting with DIY backgrounds care to join me 

I'm going to make one for my 55 gallon.

PS Lovin the signature Bryan hahaha


----------

